# Deere 314 tractor



## bontai Joe

Currently selling for $50. Here is a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50374&item=4361722164&rd=1


----------



## fuddy1952

It's removed

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## bontai Joe

WOW! That didn't take long, did it? 😀😄😁😆😂🤣


----------

